# WHAT KIND OF CLEAR DO YOU USE.....



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

PPG 2021 FOR ME


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

thats shit smells horrible, ill never use it again.

i been using rubber seal for a few years

i been hearing good things about kustom shops clear, might try them next


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 31 2007, 09:53 AM~8686019
> *thats shit smells horrible, ill never use it again.
> 
> i been using rubber seal for a few years
> ...


i tried that kustom shop clear, and wasn't really big on it . it left a dull hazy shine .but my opinion


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

ppg dcu2002 and dcu2042 also matrix ms42 :biggrin: ppg also has a clear in the delta line called dcb100 it is the old dcu2001 :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 31 2007, 08:53 AM~8686019
> *thats shit smells horrible, ill never use it again.
> 
> i been using rubber seal for a few years
> ...


when spraying a car i never worry about the smell cause the look pays off 
you can get 100.00 clear to look better that $300.00 clear


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i use..........


ppg dc 4000, rubberseal euro clear, and even ppg omni clear.......

it's all in the cut and buff MOSTLY


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Aug 31 2007, 10:50 AM~8686383
> *when spraying a car i never worry about the smell cause the look pays off
> you can get 100.00 clear to look better that $300.00 clear
> *


YES SIR :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

i think its also a matter of how much clear
and how many times you buff and wet sand the car


????? :dunno: ?????


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

Does anyone use something other than PPG? :dunno:  My painter didn't like to paint with PPG because they found PPG harder to work with. That was ten years ago when I had my 2 body shops but I do remember most painters I talked to liked Dupont over PPG. :0 Does anyone on here use Dupont?  I'm palnning to go with Dupont on my convertible 64 Impala's paint, if they ever get to paint it, and hope to hear about Dupont clears before then.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Aug 31 2007, 02:41 PM~8688439
> *Does anyone use something other than PPG? :dunno:   My painter didn't like to paint with PPG because they found PPG harder to work with. That was ten years ago when I had my 2 body shops but I do remember most painters I talked to liked Dupont over PPG. :0 Does anyone on here use Dupont?   I'm palnning to go with Dupont on my convertible 64 Impala's paint, if they ever get to paint it, and hope to hear about Dupont clears before then.
> *


i used dupont 7900s clear on my ride turns out real nice


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

im looking for a pic of the truck bed ill post it up in a min


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Aug 31 2007, 12:50 PM~8686383
> *when spraying a car i never worry about the smell cause the look pays off
> you can get 100.00 clear to look better that $300.00 clear
> *


it makes me gag even with a respirator on :dunno:



anybody know where to get matrix clear online?


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 31 2007, 05:57 PM~8688906
> *it makes me gag even with a respirator on :dunno:
> anybody know where to get matrix clear online?
> *


http://www.paintshopsupplies.com/matrix


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 31 2007, 07:05 PM~8688951
> *http://www.paintshopsupplies.com/matrix
> *


nice try rookie :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i use matrix ms-52....its good stuff.....lays nice too


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 31 2007, 09:53 AM~8686019
> *thats shit smells horrible, ill never use it again.
> 
> i been using rubber seal for a few years
> ...


i like kustom shop clear.. its ok for the price..

i been using shop line now..jc620... i get it for about 75 bucks a gallon.. worth way more than the price they give me..

hok smells like crap.. i feel sick when i smell it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2007, 08:16 PM~8689855
> *i like kustom shop clear.. its ok for the price..
> 
> i been using shop line now..jc620... i get it for about 75 bucks a gallon.. worth way more than the price they give me..
> ...


damn if u feel sick, id prolly pass out and die from catchin a wiff


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2007, 08:32 PM~8689904
> *damn if u feel sick, id prolly pass out and die from catchin a wiff
> *


yea, your a bitch when it comes to paint fumes.


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 31 2007, 06:57 PM~8688906
> *it makes me gag even with a respirator on :dunno:
> anybody know where to get matrix clear online?
> *


http://www.2autopaintguys.com/

these guys are in east texas they are always at the swap meets and shows. give good deals web site still under construction but numbers are listed i tried that upol system and it was super cheap and worked O.k.


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

THIS IS PPG 2042 GUN FINISH WITH 4 COATS OF CLEAR IN A CROSS FLOW BOOTH.





























USE THE BEST PRODUCTS, YOU GET THE BEST RESULTS.


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

THIS IS ALSO PPG 2042.


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:42 PM~8690250
> *THIS IS PPG 2042 GUN FINISH WITH 4 COATS OF CLEAR IN A CROSS FLOW BOOTH.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn :0 :0 :0 That is what I call GLASS.  :thumbsup:  :yes:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

ONE MORE PPG 2042.

































MY OPINON, THIS SHIT IS THE BEST . BUY A $100.00 CLEAR AND IT WILL NEVER COMPARE TO THE TOP OF THE LINE SHIT. PUT THEM SIDE TO SIDE IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS AND YOU WILL TELL THE DIFFERENCE. ASK ANY EXPERIENCE PAINTER. IT LOOKS THE SAME AFTER BUFF, BUT DOWN THE ROAD YOU CAN TELL THE DIFFERENCE.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

[/quote]


Hyper clear from Dupont


----------



## Big Reazon (Oct 13, 2006)

Does the ppg 2042 have any uv protectors in it? Man My whole family has been getting their car painted with the old ppg stuff for years. Man if that 2042 has v protectors in it it going right on my elco. Do not pass go do no collect 200!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

rubber seal, out the gun


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Aug 31 2007, 09:48 PM~8690289
> *Damn :0  :0  :0 That is what I call GLASS.   :thumbsup:    :yes:
> *


real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

like TOPGUN said, every clear looks good after cut and buff, but cheap ones will die back after a while, stick with high end ppg or dupont, your GOOD TO GO!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 1 2007, 12:35 AM~8690511
> *rubber seal, out the gun
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks wet for a while but to be honest i hate rubberseal,the shit always solvent popped on us after cut & buffed alot,basically turned fuzzy/hazy again 2months later  :angry: :thumbsdown: i like the ppg global 2003 clear! :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 1 2007, 01:35 AM~8690749
> *like TOPGUN said, every clear looks good after cut and buff, but cheap ones will die back after a while, stick with high end ppg or dupont, your GOOD TO GO!!!
> *


rubberseal :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Reazon_@Aug 31 2007, 10:33 PM~8690503
> *Does the ppg 2042 have any uv protectors in it? Man My whole family has been getting their car painted with the old ppg stuff for years. Man if that 2042 has v protectors in it it going right on my elco. Do not pass go do no collect 200!!!
> *


YES IT DOES. YOU GET THE SAME RESULTS WITH 2002 ALSO. THATS A POLYURATHANE CLEAR.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Aug 31 2007, 10:35 PM~8690749
> *like TOPGUN said, every clear looks good after cut and buff, but cheap ones will die back after a while, stick with high end ppg or dupont, your GOOD TO GO!!!
> *


your right 
i use Debeer 
Debeer
good european stuff 
its been 2 years and i have never rebuffed my shit 
i'de post pics but i dont know how

about the same price as ppg/dupont but better


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 1 2007, 04:59 AM~8691033
> *your right
> i use Debeer
> Debeer
> ...




debeer is also a great clear it is owned by valspar it is there high end european line there clear is a top of the line european resin! nice stuff ive sprayed almost every major brand but i still prefer ppg it is very user friendly and easy to follow mix ratios for neewbiez! ppg is just any easy recomendation because it is great and you can find it in almost every area of the country! there is alot of other great clears we could mention but it is weathe or not you could even get them in your area!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: paint on!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Reazon (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:45 PM~8690766
> *YES IT  DOES. YOU GET THE SAME RESULTS WITH 2002 ALSO. THATS A POLYURATHANE CLEAR.
> *


SO which is better to use the polyurethane or the urethane. In better words. What should I use 2002 or 2042. I see that 2042 is a speed clear. I"m not in a production shop so should I use 2002. Which is better in your opinion? I read on another site regular urethane gets harder but polyurethane stays softer and prevents rock chips. That would be the only reason to use 2002 in my opinion. Does one of them shine more than the other. I just want to get the right stuff the first time.


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

to put my 2 cents in, ive try'd most of the high end clears, it really depends on what the customer wants and is willing to spend,then go to the quality chart,but for kustom paints i always go with hok,u cant go wrong.............


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Reazon_@Sep 1 2007, 10:17 AM~8691931
> *SO which is better to use the polyurethane or the urethane. In better words. What should I use 2002 or 2042. I see that 2042 is a speed clear. I"m not in a production shop so should I use 2002. Which is better in your opinion? I read on another site regular urethane gets harder but polyurethane stays softer and prevents rock chips. That would be the only reason to use 2002 in my opinion.  Does one of them shine more than the other. I just want to get the right stuff the first time.
> *


I PREFER 2042. YES 2002 IS A BIT MORE CHIP RESISTANCE, SO THEY SAY. I REALLY HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO REALLY TELL THE DIFFERENCE. I AM FROM PHOENIX, AZ AND IT IS HOT ASS HELL OUT HERE. I AM ABLE TO SPRAY 2042 COMPLETS OUT HERE. I DO MY SPRAYING AT NIGHT THOUGHT. TRY 2042 CANT GO WRONG.


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

For a cheap clear i use transtar. I can get that shit to lay out nice. Dont know about how it will stand the test of time though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

DUPONT WAS SUPPOSEDLY ALWAYS THE BEST....WITH THE BANG FOR YOUR BUCK.....BUT IVE ALWAYS HEARD BETTER FEEDBACK FOR PPG ESPECIALLY SINCE IT COST LESS THAN DUPONT. THATS WHAT IVE HEARD THOUGH....ILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN MY CARS DONE CAUSE I SUPPLIED THE PAINTER WITH NOTHING BUT PPG.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

I THINK I'M GOING TO TRY TH 2042 ON MY 65 IMPALA. I LIKE TO GET THE BEST POSSIBLE SHINE OUT OF HTE GUN BECAUSE I'M NOT THAT EXPERIENCED WITH THE CUT AND BUFF PROCESS YET. 

I USED TO USE OMNI, BUT LIKE STATED BEFORE IT DULL A COUPLE MONTHS LATER, EVEN AFTER CUT AND BUFF  


HERES MY FIRST TIME SHOT WITH PPG 2002 ON MY DAILY


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

ttt for more


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

dupont chroma clear


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

for my best jobs, martin senour tech SUPER GLAMOUR CLEAR or MAXIMUM PERFORMANCE CLEAR, lower jobs crossfire 3.5 and 2050 clears.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

anydony ever hear of MIPA clear 2K-MS
its made and comes from germany 
here at my shop we used it already and it works great
they use it on bmw ,audis and ferraris and benz good shit.
i'll post some pics later.
and is not sold in stores but i got the hook up


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

any body use glasurit?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 9 2008, 10:06 AM~10371333
> *for my best jobs, martin senour tech SUPER GLAMOUR CLEAR or MAXIMUM PERFORMANCE CLEAR, lower jobs crossfire 3.5 and 2050 clears.
> *


I shot the crossfire hgih solids clear before and LOVED it, but then they discontinued it :angry: 

do you have any pictures of the SUPER GLAMOUR CLEAR or MAXIMUM PERFORMANCE CLEAR?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Apr 9 2008, 11:41 AM~10372033
> *anydony ever hear of MIPA clear 2K-MS
> its made and comes from germany
> here at my shop we used it already and it  works great
> ...


 :0 PLEASE PM ME SOME INFO ON THAT, I'VE ALWAYS ADMIRED THE FINISH ON THOSE CARS


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 9 2008, 11:58 AM~10372200
> *I shot the crossfire hgih solids clear before and LOVED it, but then they discontinued it :angry:
> 
> do you have any pictures of the SUPER GLAMOUR CLEAR or MAXIMUM PERFORMANCE CLEAR?
> *



this is my truck its done with maximum performance, stupid slick, I will be reclearing though we had a bit of booth trash problem that day would rather reclear than cut/buff as this is no show truck it gets driven and used dailly




























and this is 3.5 crossfire, its a weird clear, sprays thin and can have a bit of solvent pop now and then just use slow reducer, also it will take 2 kits to do a car x2 base/graphics/clear sand reclear bbut 2 kits should only cost you no more than $160




























hard to see in pics but that 3.5 really comes out, unless you got a shitload of underlying base 6+ coats then it pinches back a bit, but I do reclears on most of my jobs to make the graphics smooth and make the overall finish very smooth.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

How much is that Maximun clear/gallon?


I HAVE A QUESTION, MY 64 HAS THE OMNI HIGH SOLIDS 2:1 RATIO CLEAR ON IT, CAN I SAND AND RECLEAR WITH THE PPG DCU 2002? OR DO I HAVE TO REPAINT THE WHOLE CAR?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 9 2008, 03:38 PM~10374954
> *How much is that Maximun clear/gallon?
> I HAVE A QUESTION,  MY 64 HAS THE OMNI HIGH SOLIDS 2:1 RATIO CLEAR ON IT,  CAN I SAND AND RECLEAR WITH THE PPG DCU 2002?  OR DO I HAVE TO REPAINT THE WHOLE CAR?
> *


you can sand and reclear it with any clear :biggrin: clear on top of fully hardened sanded clear lays down so super slick!

a clear i really like now is sikkens autoclear hs+


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 9 2008, 06:53 PM~10375625
> *you can sand and reclear it with any clear :biggrin:  clear on top of fully hardened sanded clear lays down so super slick!
> 
> a clear i really like now is sikkens autoclear hs+
> *



 i didnt know how it would react


I'll check that clear out, how much is it a gallon, and any pics :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 31 2007, 08:42 PM~8690250
> *THIS IS PPG 2042 GUN FINISH WITH 4 COATS OF CLEAR IN A CROSS FLOW BOOTH.
> 
> 
> ...


What color is this? :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I just go to Maaco and get my paint supplies from them.


----------



## TheCaptain566 (Aug 2, 2007)

Spies 835 when the customer wants to shill $300 a gallon, Nason 465 for the ok stuff. 465 is a good product that gets a bad wrap for dieback issuses because it dries slower than death. One you cut and buff it looks awesome and holds up well.


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)

dupont 7900 with a iwata lph400 gun
before a buff


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

dupont has discontinued the 7900, they have replaced it with g2/7779s which is IMO not as good as the old 7900, if your gonna run dupont i would recomend the 72500, its real nice stuff, super simple to spray too.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 9 2008, 05:10 PM~10375837
> *  i didnt know how it would react
> I'll check that clear out, how much is it a gallon, and any pics :biggrin:
> *


 not sure how much, its a 3:1:1 mix, so a gallon of clear will go a long way, i believe we pay around 5-600 for a gallon "kit" which is actually 1 gallon of clear, 1 gallon of hardner and 1 gallon of activator, which obviously i only use 1 hardner and 1 acticator to every 3 gallons of clear, i'm sure they sell the hardners and activators in smaller quantities though. its a TRUE high solids clearcoat, hence the "HS+" :biggrin: 

i dont have any pics of it, but i do have some pics of some dupont clears i'll post.

72500 

















7900


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)

i also like the nason clears-its where dupont clears go when its discontinued


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fishboy745_@Apr 9 2008, 08:12 PM~10376443
> *dupont 7900 with a iwata lph400 gun
> *



tell me more about that Iwata, Ive been wanting to try that gun, is it hvlp? how does it compare to a sata? I use NR and RPdigital


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fishboy745_@Apr 9 2008, 08:12 PM~10376443
> *dupont 7900 with a iwata lph400 gun
> before a buff
> 
> ...



wow i need to save my money and get an Iwata, I like that glass finish finish straight out of the gun


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 9 2008, 08:58 PM~10378190
> *wow i need to save my money and get an Iwata, I like that glass finish finish straight out of the gun
> *


dont bother!! get yourself a devilbus PLUS or a CVI  i have almost every top notch gun, and nothing lays clear better than the plus for me. 
my guns in use these days:

devilbus:
GTIx3(sealers,solvent basecoats)
CVI(silver and gold waterborne metallics)
PLUS(clearcoat)
FLG3(primer)
Iwata w400(dark waterborne metallics) (same gun as lph400)
Sata RP digital(solid color waterborne, single stage)


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 9 2008, 07:49 PM~10378104
> *tell me more about that Iwata, Ive been wanting to try that gun, is it hvlp? how does it compare to a sata? I use NR and RPdigital
> *


They call it an hvlp, but it's a lvlp. It is hvlp compliant if that matters. It puts out way more material than a hvlp sata, more like an RP, but it likes a lower pressure. I can get a nicer gun finish with a lph400 than I can with a sata RP, and i don't need 40 psi to do it like the sata. 



As for clear, I like sher-will super glamour 939 better than 7900. I haven't tried most other high-end clears though, only production stuff.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 9 2008, 08:50 PM~10378655
> *dont bother!! get yourself a devilbus PLUS or a CVI   i have almost every top notch gun, and nothing lays clear better than the plus for me.
> my guns in use these days:
> 
> ...


the Devilbiss SPi primer gun is alot better than the FLG3


cant believe your leaning towards the sikkens clear 
you were/are a diehard dupont guy 

sikkens is good shit isn't it ????


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

does anyone use any of the HOK clears?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 10 2008, 12:12 AM~10379390
> *the Devilbiss SPi primer gun is alot better than the FLG3
> cant believe your leaning towards the sikkens clear
> you were/are a diehard dupont guy
> ...


primer gun is a primer gun, it doesn't need to be any better than the flg3

i do love dupont, but since i use sikkens on the daily at my job, i get used to it, i still think sikkens lesonal base sucks balls, there primers suck, but this autoclear hs+ is pretty nice shit once you get the hang of it, and the autowave waterborne is great, its just the silvers and some golds that can be a little on the non user friendly side  i still believe dupont to be the most user friendly paint on the market by far


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

OUT HERE IN CALI I'M SPRAYING DUPONT 72500 & PPG 5500 OVERALL CLAER. HERE'S SOME PICS OF STUFF WE SHOT.


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 10 2008, 06:43 AM~10379914
> *does anyone use any of the HOK clears?
> *


I do. Alot of people say they have problems w/ delamination, I dunno. I'll be buffing this out next month, so I'll post pics.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Apr 10 2008, 07:53 AM~10380366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is tight as fuck!! who airbrushed it?? i'll be looking for some airbrushing like that on my trunk, and i'm willing to ship it to cali to get quality like that done if i have to.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

no pics of ppg omni out of the gun????




one question........not to start an argument here but to all the people saying the cheap clears die back...........have you tried any of the "cheap clears"????


because me personally i never had a problem with omni or rubberseal.........


*knock on wood*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

rubber seal aint even cheap, its like $160 for a kit


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

yeah it's not cheap i admit that......


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 9 2008, 08:26 PM~10376573
> *dupont has discontinued the 7900, they have replaced it with g2/7779s which is IMO not as good as the old 7900, if your gonna run dupont i would recomend the 72500, its real nice stuff, super simple to spray too.
> *


7900 is still on the line


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ive been using matrix recently

shit sprays out badass and its cheap too :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

gun finish


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 11 2008, 10:36 AM~10390811
> *7900 is still on the line
> *


have you double checked that?? it may just be on its way out in your area because its GONE here. no activators left, i can get my hands on a bunch of gallons of clear though for dirt cheap!LOL
it went away for a few months and was replaced with 7779s, but then they had a recall on the 7779s, and the 7900s came back in to play for a while, untill they figured it out and redistributed it with the new G2 name. "generation 2 7779s" is what it refers too. My info comes directly from my distributor.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 11 2008, 09:54 PM~10395094
> *have you double checked that?? it may just be on its way out in your area because its GONE here. no activators left, i can get my hands on a bunch of gallons of clear though for dirt cheap!LOL
> it went away for a few months and was replaced with 7779s, but then they had a recall on the 7779s, and the 7900s came back in to play for a while, untill they figured it out and redistributed it with the new G2 name. "generation 2 7779s" is what it refers too. My info comes directly from my distributor.
> *


I CAN STILL GET IT HERE AT MY JOB , CLEAR & HARDNER........DUPONT JOBBER


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 31 2007, 11:42 PM~8690250
> *THIS IS PPG 2042 GUN FINISH WITH 4 COATS OF CLEAR IN A CROSS FLOW BOOTH.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

any one use kirker products seen them on line but dont know any info


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Apr 13 2008, 09:31 PM~10408116
> *any one use kirker products seen them on line but dont know any info
> *


yeah go back a page or two in this forum, theres a whole topic on it with pics


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 11 2008, 10:31 AM~10389498
> *no pics of ppg omni out of the gun????
> one question........not to start an argument here but to all the people saying the cheap clears die back...........have you tried any of the "cheap clears"????
> because me personally i never had a problem with omni or rubberseal.........
> ...


I used to use a lot of rubberseal. It deff. looses some of its gloss after a year or so. Still not bad clear. But i'm spending a little more and getting SPI. Well worth it i think. RS would still be cool for some repair work or something.


----------



## premierkaddy (Jun 28, 2003)

everybody knows dupont has the best clear


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 11 2008, 09:31 AM~10389498
> *no pics of ppg omni out of the gun????
> one question........not to start an argument here but to all the people saying the cheap clears die back...........have you tried any of the "cheap clears"????
> because me personally i never had a problem with omni or rubberseal.........
> ...


yeah it does, i had to buff my old lac twice, omni HS 2:1 ratio

heres my 64, omni HS straight out of the gun, 1.3mm


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 14 2008, 06:31 PM~10412158
> *I used to use a lot of rubberseal. It deff. looses some of its gloss after a year or so. Still not bad clear. But i'm spending a little more and getting SPI. Well worth it i think. RS would still be cool for some repair work or something.
> *




i have not heard many people say rubberseal fades over a year or so???


but then again not many people use rubberseal so i dunno..........

as far as the SPI clears go i wonder how good those hold out???..........


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

heres my lac, omni cut n buffed


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 15 2008, 01:37 AM~10415701
> *heres my lac, omni cut n buffed
> 
> 
> ...




how long did the gloss last on the cars before needing to be buffed?


i always had good results with omni???.........


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

yeah i had good resluts, but hte shine was never deep enough for me. thats why i started spraying DBC2002, 

the shine lasts about 6 months for me, prolly b/c i drove it everyday, washed it alot, and it was outside everyday so i'm not sure why?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

HERE SOMETHING CRAZY ABOUT DUPONT CLEAR.

i sprayed my 62 body with 7900, i let it sit for about a month and a bit, then i sanded it down with 600 and re-cleared it, looked very nice, super slick, hardly any peel. its been around 6 months, and its been over at my brothers house in his garage under some sheets and a cover, i just unwrapped it on saturday , no kidding, it looks even smoother than the day after spraying it, i swear i was looking at it from inches away, and i couldn't make out any peel at all, it was flat as fuck!! i still plan on cut and buffing it too.


ON ANOTHER NOTE

what most people dont realize, is that its not always the clear that causes the die back, shitty basecoats, and shitty sealers will suck up even the best clearcoats after a week or so, BUT thats why you want to wait untill shits fully cured and hardened right up and released all solvents before you cut and buff.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 14 2008, 07:37 PM~10415698
> *i have not heard many people say rubberseal fades over a year or so???
> but then again not many people use rubberseal so i dunno..........
> 
> ...


ive never had any fading issues with rubber seal. my truck has been sitting out in the rain, sun and dirt for like 6 months, if i wipe it down it still looks like new.


but i did quit using it though


the problem i was having with rubber seal was, i would shoot it real nice and wet, hardly any orange peel at all, looking all bad ass n shit. then i would wet sand like mormal, 1000, 1500, 2000.... then buff it out like normal. and it would come out so bad ass, looking glass every time, real easy to buff out too. but when you look at it from the right angle, you can see a large orange peel like texture in the clear. only happens with rubber seal for some reason. i don't know if its user error or just the clear :dunno:

that and the price went up :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 15 2008, 06:31 AM~10418725
> *ive never had any fading issues with rubber seal. my truck has been sitting out in the rain, sun and dirt for like 6 months, if i wipe it down it still looks like new.
> but i did quit using it though
> the problem i was having with rubber seal was, i would shoot it real nice and wet, hardly any orange peel at all, looking all bad ass n shit. then i would wet sand like mormal, 1000, 1500, 2000.... then buff it out like normal. and it would come out so bad ass, looking glass every time, real easy to buff out too. but when you look at it from the right angle, you can see a large orange peel like texture in the clear. only happens with rubber seal for some reason. i don't know if its user error or just the clear :dunno:
> ...



see you have had good results also in reality you can find negative things with almost everything but there are also positives too..........everyone sprays and does thigns different i say just use what you know works for you


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 15 2008, 03:57 AM~10417090
> *HERE SOMETHING CRAZY ABOUT DUPONT CLEAR.
> 
> i sprayed my 62 body with 7900, i let it sit for about a month and a bit, then i sanded it down with 600 and re-cleared it, looked very nice, super slick, hardly any peel. its been around 6 months, and its been over at my brothers house in his garage under some sheets and a cover, i just unwrapped it on saturday , no kidding, it looks even smoother than the day after spraying it, i swear i was looking at it from inches away, and i couldn't make out any peel at all, it was flat as fuck!! i still plan on cut and buffing it too.
> ...




i agree i never cut and buff the next day if i can help it i give it about a week or 2 most of the time just to be safe.............


i will be cutting and buffing the toyota that i sprayed a while back here real soon.......that i used kirker clear on


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 15 2008, 03:57 AM~10417090
> *HERE SOMETHING CRAZY ABOUT DUPONT CLEAR.
> 
> i sprayed my 62 body with 7900, i let it sit for about a month and a bit, then i sanded it down with 600 and re-cleared it, looked very nice, super slick, hardly any peel. its been around 6 months, and its been over at my brothers house in his garage under some sheets and a cover, i just unwrapped it on saturday , no kidding, it looks even smoother than the day after spraying it, i swear i was looking at it from inches away, and i couldn't make out any peel at all, it was flat as fuck!! i still plan on cut and buffing it too.
> ...





there you go, rookies should read this! Part 2 is even more important then any choice in clearcoat. Same goes for doing up the whole thing the normal way and suddenly start drying it with infrared or something. The quality of the primers and bondo, using steps no greater then 100 with sanding, let stuff cure in between, just as important.

As for clear goes, Dpuont chromeclear all the way, i love it, cant beat that. A professional painter can get that stuff mirror smooth without any cutting or buffing.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 15 2008, 12:42 PM~10421351
> *i agree i never cut and buff the next day if i can help it i give it about a week or 2 most of the time just to be safe.............
> i will be cutting and buffing the toyota that i sprayed a while back here real soon.......that i used kirker clear on
> *


I'm too impatient.  


But I tell you what I still don't have much of any problem with shrink back. :dunno: Like you said quality products underneath help a lot also.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 10 2008, 08:43 AM~10379914
> *does anyone use any of the HOK clears?
> *


anyone??


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ive used the uc-35 a couple of times, i don't really like it. its thick as fuck, its got a yellowish tint to it, and it smells like death. but other than that it sprays out great and has a badass shine to it. 

the other thing about it, is its very picky about how its shot. if you don't let it flash off perfectly it gets crows feet in it. its never happened to me, but i have a friend that has been using the shit on and off for years, and he has that problem almost every single time he uses it.

hok clear aint worth the price to me, for that price i would stick to dupont or ppg.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Some of the best clears i have used are the Cheap shit ..........!!!!!!!!!




I used to be a PPG DCU 2021 ONLY type of person but,,,,, Autobody Masters has a $100/gallon clear that is decent ...... Cuts & Buffs nice from 2 days to 2 months !!!!!!


Omni SV is Ok -- Seems to be a Harder type That takes more Muscle to buff out ..........................




Transtar 2:1 clears are nice ..................


HOK Clear -- SMELL GOOD ................!!!!


USC clears are cheap but,, lay down great & cut / buff great too for budget minded jobs ............ Stays nice looking too ..........


Its your prefrence


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 14 2008, 07:57 PM~10417090
> *HERE SOMETHING CRAZY ABOUT DUPONT CLEAR
> what most people dont realize, is that its not always the clear that causes the die back, shitty basecoats, and shitty sealers will suck up even the best clearcoats after a week or so, BUT thats why you want to wait untill shits fully cured and hardened right up and released all solvents before you cut and buff.
> *






I usually like to wait only a few days & then Cut it ,,, 

I will wait a day or two after that & come back ---- to run over it again with finer grit wet paper, or buff it out over the next few days .....................




Once you cut it -- You can Smell if it needs to dry some more....................... Sounds odd but,,, Has anyone really thought about that ??????????????????????????


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

ive been painting for about 8 years and i love dupont clear at my shop thats all we use


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nick64_@Apr 16 2008, 05:38 PM~10432145
> *ive been painting for about 8 years and i love dupont clear at my shop thats all we use
> *


  :yes: YUP I LIKE DUPONT AS WELL IVE BEEN USING IT FOR LIKE 5 YRS ITS GOOD AND EASY TO WORK WITH I THINK


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 16 2008, 07:17 AM~10427999
> *anyone??
> *



i've never used it. I've never really heard about alot of people using it


----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Apr 16 2008, 08:31 PM~10433819
> *  :yes: YUP I LIKE DUPONT AS WELL IVE BEEN USING IT FOR LIKE 5 YRS ITS GOOD AND EASY TO WORK WITH I THINK
> *


 yep dupont all the way


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 16 2008, 11:32 AM~10430140
> *I usually like to wait only a few days & then Cut it ,,,
> 
> I will wait a day or two after that & come back ----  to run over it again with finer grit wet paper, or buff it out over the next few days .....................
> ...


theres no doubt about it, if you cut and buff earlier it buffs back way easier, and letting it sit a couple days sanded, does definately help release solvents quicker,(i do that too) however, no matter what, the earlier you cut and buff, the more you risk dieback, and shrinking issues. theres nothing worse than cut an buffing a car, then a week later your primer sinks, and theres sand scratches or bullseyes in repair areas, which would easily cut and buff out, but now since you already did it you have even less clear to work with. this especially applies to cars that dont get cured in a bake booth, they take way longer to shrink.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 16 2008, 11:43 AM~10428970
> *ive used the uc-35 a couple of times, i don't really like it. its thick as fuck, its got a yellowish tint to it, and it smells like death. but other than that it sprays out great and has a badass shine to it.
> 
> the other thing about it, is its very picky about how its shot. if you don't let it flash off perfectly it gets crows feet in it. its never happened to me, but i have a friend that has been using the shit on and off for years, and he has that problem almost every single time he uses it.
> ...


what did you paint with it??? (car, bike, etc) what color(s)??? 



any close up pics???



i got a good deal on a few gallons. i got uc and ufc. just wondering how good/bad it is. i got a car i might want to do black......and i might use some of it on my motorcycle. one of those clears is supposed to resist chemicals, gas, etc. some people say its good for bikes.


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 16 2008, 10:01 PM~10435881
> *what did you paint with it??? (car, bike, etc) what color(s)???
> any close up pics???
> i got a good deal on a few gallons. i got uc and ufc. just wondering how good/bad it is. i got a car i might want to do black......and i might use some of it on my motorcycle. one of those clears is supposed to resist chemicals, gas, etc. some people say its good for bikes.
> *


if you have hok uc 1 and you intrested in sellin let me know ill buy everything you got uc1 only


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Apr 17 2008, 02:34 AM~10436073
> *if you have hok uc 1 and you intrested in sellin let me know ill buy everything you got  uc1  only
> *


i'll go see what i got tomorrow. i'll either write down what i have or take a pic of it.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 16 2008, 11:01 PM~10435881
> *what did you paint with it??? (car, bike, etc) what color(s)???
> any close up pics???
> i got a good deal on a few gallons. i got uc and ufc. just wondering how good/bad it is. i got a car i might want to do black......and i might use some of it on my motorcycle. one of those clears is supposed to resist chemicals, gas, etc. some people say its good for bikes.
> *


i used hok on my car (first paint job though) shot @ 8 yrs ago. i didnt cut it down good enough cuz i was scared as hell to burn through.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

we use standox, debeers " also called valspar", both work great, i prefer standox, easier to cut and buff.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Jan 25, 2008)

I have not painted in several years, but the shop I was at used RM Diamont. I painted my accord with it. Never cut and buffed and it still looks great. Nice shine and real smooth. Anyone else use this stuff before?


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 16 2008, 11:27 AM~10430116
> *Some of the best clears i have used are the Cheap shit ..........!!!!!!!!!
> I used to be a PPG DCU 2021 ONLY type of person but,,,,, Autobody Masters has a $100/gallon clear that is decent ...... Cuts & Buffs nice from 2 days to 2 months !!!!!!
> Omni SV is Ok -- Seems to be a Harder type That takes more Muscle to buff out ..........................
> ...




2021 is what I am using on my car, it buffs justs as good weither it be 1-2 days or 1-2 yrs. PPG 894 lays out very nice as well, and for quickies we use 3000.


I have had very goods results with Lessonal (sikkens) Clear as well.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jul 14 2008, 08:42 PM~11089045
> *2021 is what I am using on my car,  it buffs justs as good weither it be 1-2 days or 1-2 yrs.    PPG 894 lays out very nice as well,  and for quickies we use 3000.
> I have had very goods results with Lessonal (sikkens) Clear as well.
> *


----------



## clownen (Nov 15, 2007)

can you use omni paint and ppg clear? (new to paint)


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clownen_@Jul 15 2008, 05:36 PM~11095397
> *can you use omni paint and ppg clear?  (new to paint)
> *



yes ppg would not recomend it but it will work fine


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clownen_@Jul 15 2008, 03:36 PM~11095397
> *can you use omni paint and ppg clear?   (new to paint)
> *


Works no problem at all,omni base isn't bad for completes,takes an extra coat(or 2 or 3)to cover on metallics though,so price difference is kind of defeated.
If it's a solid color,I have no issues with it.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I have witnessed my uncle shoot the DuPont clear and it gives it a high glossy shine all the time!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I shot some chroma-clear, and I'm not a big fan of it. I'll stick to shooting HOK clear, and PPG. I love to use PPG Delta clear. It's not that expensive, and really good.

This is a car straight out of the booth, never buffed shot with Delta from PPG.









this is another kandy job I did also with Delta from PPG, and also straight out of the booth unbuffed.











and I always shoot omni base with PPG clear. never have had a problem, don't think I ever will. As to the one who said that it takes extra coats for coverage, I've only had that problem a couple times, but 3 coats of base does the job 99% of the time.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 16 2008, 01:41 PM~11101158
> *I shot some chroma-clear, and I'm not a big fan of it. I'll stick to shooting HOK clear, and PPG. I love to use PPG Delta clear. It's not that expensive, and really good.
> 
> This is a car straight out of the booth, never buffed shot with Delta from PPG.
> ...




yeah that and the fact that omni base is CHEAP for a gallon and when reduced gives you 2 gallons :0 

so if people can't get coverage with 3 quarts (max) of omni base they shouldn't be painting


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jul 16 2008, 10:47 AM~11102515
> *yeah that and the fact that omni base is CHEAP for a gallon and when reduced gives you 2 gallons :0
> 
> so if people can't get coverage with 3 quarts (max) of omni base they shouldn't be painting
> *


And, if I'm shooting a kandy without flakes, I shoot 3 coats of omni base matched to the desired base, then one quart of HOK base which usually sprays 2 quarts to get that deep metallic look.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 16 2008, 05:41 AM~11101158
> *I shot some chroma-clear, and I'm not a big fan of it. I'll stick to shooting HOK clear, and PPG. I love to use PPG Delta clear. It's not that expensive, and really good.
> 
> *


you should really give the dupont chromapremier 72500s a shot, it is 2-1-10% mix, so a gallon goes a long way, and it lays out super nice and easy handling, remember the chromaclear is a cheaper brand of dupont clears, and i loved the old 7900s, but the new 7779s(g2) which replaced it is not nearly as good, way to fast even with the slowest activator.


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

HERE'S A PIC OF 2055 PPG CLEAR.


----------



## abbeyg123 (May 10, 2008)

DCU 2002 IS A BITCHIN CLEAR, FLOWS WELL AND LAYS THW SAME! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 16 2008, 03:46 PM~11104801
> *you should really give the dupont chromapremier 72500s a shot, it is 2-1-10% mix, so a gallon goes a long way, and it lays out super nice and easy handling, remember the chromaclear is a cheaper brand of dupont clears, and i loved the old 7900s, but the new 7779s(g2) which replaced it is not nearly as good, way to fast even with the slowest activator.
> *


Exactly! dried to fast, and I was painting an 18 foot enclosed trailer... I don't know, but I know my brother paid 300 per gallon of clear. he bought 2 gallons of clear, 3 gallons of champagne chromabase, 2 quarts of a jade green chromabase, and a pint of red chromabase, and it was just under $1600. At a FinishMaster up in Ft. Myers because it's the only paint store over in that area. I coulda spent 400 on OMNI base and Delta clear down here in Miami and done a better job....lol


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

glasurit=best but pricey


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 17 2008, 03:10 PM~11113929
> *Exactly! dried to fast, and I was painting an 18 foot enclosed trailer... I don't know, but I know my brother paid 300 per gallon of clear. he bought 2 gallons of clear, 3 gallons of champagne chromabase, 2 quarts of a jade green chromabase, and a pint of red chromabase, and it was just under $1600. At a FinishMaster up in Ft. Myers because it's the only paint store over in that area. I coulda spent 400 on OMNI base and Delta clear down here in Miami and done a better job....lol
> *


holy shit!! thats ridiculous, i live in canada and get a better deal than that. 200 gets a gallon + activator of chromaclear, 3 gallons of champagne base, thats 6 gallons sprayable, damn!!!!

72500s is way slower, flows out so easy. :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 17 2008, 10:03 PM~11116733
> *holy shit!! thats ridiculous, i live in canada and get a better deal than that. 200 gets a gallon + activator of chromaclear, 3 gallons of champagne base,  thats 6 gallons sprayable, damn!!!!
> 
> 72500s is way slower, flows out so easy. :biggrin:
> *


lol, well see, this is what happened. The first day, my brother had just bought one gallon of champagne base. But, they didn't give him the reducer or activator w.e. the hell it is that they use. But he was all "we need to paint it now", so we tried using laquer thinner to reduce the paint............. That was the worst thing ever.....lol I shot the whole gallon, and it didn't do anything. It didn't cover at all, and it sprayed like ass. So to be on the safe side, he went back and bought 2 more gallons, and the correct reducer/activator for the base.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 18 2008, 04:56 PM~11123281
> *lol, well see, this is what happened. The first day, my brother had just bought one gallon of champagne base. But, they didn't give him the reducer or activator w.e. the hell it is that they use. But he was all "we need to paint it now", so we tried using laquer thinner to reduce the paint............. That was the worst thing ever.....lol I shot the whole gallon, and it didn't do anything. It didn't cover at all, and it sprayed like ass. So to be on the safe side, he went back and bought 2 more gallons, and the correct reducer/activator for the base.
> *


LOL, they call it basemaker, and they have a hardner or activator for it too, but its totally unnnessasary, i have never used it once, i love chromabase for everything other than coverage, as it forces you to use a certain ground coat (shade value) or your coverage is totally bunk!!! as long as you use your appropriate ground coat it is the easiest base to lay down, coarse silver and all.


----------



## 1979grandprix (Dec 28, 2010)

has any one used transtar glamour clear coat :dunno:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i use sherwin williams dc5020, get it for around 150$ for the whole kit.

i love it, until i find something that works better for me ill stick with it.



















this mustang is straight out the booth no cut no buff what so ever


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 18 2008, 09:24 AM~11114508
> *glasurit=best but pricey
> *


ive done some lovely jobs wit it, its my fave


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I've been shooting acme finish1 from Napa, lol! 

Time to move on up in the world... I've like some better clear, that I won't have to worry about deteriorating over time. 

With all the excellent things I've heard about PPG.. I'm interested. I shot some cheap ppg once, it was pretty good. 

So what's the difference between ppg 2042 and 2021? Those sound the most promising. 

I can shoot that over my HOK SG150 intercoat clear, yes?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ive had problems with ppg products lifting a couple times and i scraped the whole ppg line and went with sherwinn and havent had a problem since. i stick with wat works for me

its pretty much find something that WORKS FOR YOU, and stick with it.


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I still gotta find what works best for me! That Acme stuff lays out pretty well from my gun, but I'm sure it'll lose shine and doesn't have the UV protection of other clears out there. 

How's that dc5020 for longevity? Just trying to compile a few options before I order my clear for this spring.


----------



## 78jubilee (Jul 21, 2009)

what about lagecy made from valspar


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

the dc 5020 is a high solids clear so it should be great with longevity. shit the shop i started using it at had a 5 year gloss warranty so i doubt they would use it if it was gonna cost them money in the future lol

but ya ive used that acme sometimes as well, mainly in door jambs and shit tho to cut some costs for cheaper jobs


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 17 2008, 04:24 PM~11114508
> *glasurit=best but pricey
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 16 2008, 05:17 AM~10427999
> *anyone??
> *


That stuff works good for me, flowed out nice on the bike i did, didnt really have any orange peel. Its also hard as hell when it dries


----------

